# An easy way to replace the roof liner in an RV



## BJLower (Aug 2, 2008)

I got a great deal on a RV that I'm restoring. The only problem that I'm running into is that since it was left in the sun the roof liner needs to be replaced. The only possible idea that I've been given is to use the decorated backer board to cover as much of the roof as possible and then use something to line the rest of the ceiling.


Does anyone have any ideas on how I might be able to replace the ceiling liner?


There might be something out there that I could use and haven't thought of.


I love this site. You just can't find the good old “Jury Riggers” at places like home Depot anymore. I love it when I can help out another DIYer.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

we had a camper (winnebago-brave) given to us as the roof had huge holes in it, snow inside, rot, etc. i gutted the whole thing and turned it into a computer repair shop. i did this inside for a new ceiling. (see pic) also did new floors and carpet, added panelling, all new electric, etc. on top, i removed the aluminum rain channel and put a wooden roof with new supports and then put on a one-piece rubber membrane for a roof. then reattached the channels for rain runoff. it does not nor will it ever run on the road again, (no motor!) but it makes a great moveable room that has not leaked in years! just an idea.

DM


----------



## BJLower (Aug 2, 2008)

*That looks like a great idea*

:thumbsup:

Did you glue the panels directly to the cieling?

Suspended cielings usually have metal divider I assume they make them in plastic. 

I've got a couple of spots that might be a little tricky where they ends of the cabinets stick out a little bit and have rounded ends. I'll figure out a way to do it.

I'm redoing a Winebag Elantra. They have a product called ClearGlass 2 that i literallyjust like liquide clear coat. They have a neat little aplicators. The sponge for around pipes with a slice to put your fingers in and then it's wrapped in a (don't know if spell check will get this one) shamy.

They even have DIY labels for the outside of vehicles "called waterslide". If you use the right program you can make really big emblems to but on the RV. 

I'm going to run it by my accountant, but I bet I can take a Home Office Deduction even though this one still runs. It has to so I can dump the sewage.

Thanks much.

Love this site


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

nope, not glued. it's still a 'suspended' ceiling. the white in the middle is the metal strips and note the 1/2" strips i screwed to the 2x4 'joists' to hold them that direction.

DM


----------

